# First 2 Froglets - R. Imitator Tarapoto



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope to have many more...there are two new tads freshly placed in water this weekend and there are two more eggs laid on Sat as well. I am so blessed!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

And proud papa:


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Very nice! I have some Linbo line offspring---two are ootw and one still has a partial tail. All together there are nine, and the first three to mature have back markings like their mother! 

What line are yours?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Tarapoto are beautiful little frogs and one of my favorite thumbs. Pictures just don't do them justice imo.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

mine are offspring of F1 Adults, here is the info I was given when purchased:
2008 SNDF Import (same as INIBICO line, per TWI)


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Phyllobates said:


> Congratulations! Tarapoto are beautiful little frogs and one of my favorite thumbs. Pictures just don't do them justice imo.


I agree!! They are my favorite as well as the Veradero which I hope to have in the future.


----------

